# Serum Ferritin level - is 32 low??



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
At 10 weeks my iron level was about 10.6 hb and I was told to eat more red meat etc.

At 18 weeks my iron level was 9.6 hb and I was put on 2 x 200mg ferrous sulphate tablets a day. 

I'm now 29 weeks and they've done a different test and told me my serum ferritin is 32 and the GP's receptionist said the paper said "normal no action needed". 

Googling on the web, it would appear that although 10-150 is "normal", less than 50 needs to be kept an eye on. So 32 sounds quite low to me. 

How does it compare with the hb test?? I can't tell how much it would have been if it were hb instead. 

I've been very tired and had thought it would be because my iron level was still low. My midwife just asks each time "still tired?" but doesn't take any further action. Had it been up to her, I wouldn't have had the test at 18 weeks (it was only taken because I ended up in hospital with a bleed) and the 28 week test would have been the next I had - by which time, I presume my iron level would have been well below 9.6! 

I don't want to make a fuss if it's not necessary, but is it worth doing something further? I'm still on the 2x200 ferrous sulphate per day - should I be on something else as well? I won't be seeing the midwife for another couple of weeks. 

Is it worth taking Spatone as well as ferrous sulphate? And/or folic acid to help? I already take lots of orange juice with the ferrous sulphate and avoid dairy etc for the next hour. 

Thank you!
OneStep


----------

